# Account für 72h gebannt.



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Hatte heute morgen einen Disconnect, wie er häufiger mal vorkommen. 
Nur konnte ich mich danach nicht mehr einloggen. Grund: Mein Account wurde für 72h gebannt. 

Auf Anfrage bei Blizzard wurde behauptet, ich hätte ein Third Party Programm benutzt. 
Auf Nachfragen, wie man dazu kommt sowas zu behaupten, bekam ich nur die Antwort, das der Verdacht bestätigt wurde und auf weitere Anfragen nicht mehr geantwortet wird.

Ich habe noch nie einen Bot benutzt. Ich farmen lediglich in meiner Wartezeit auf den LFR Kräuter oder Erze und verarbeite diese weiter.
Außerdem kaufe  ich fast alles an Geistereisenerz aus dem AH, um es zu Trillium zu machen. Als Transmut Alchi macht man damit sehr sehr viel Gewinn.

Da das verhütten sehr lange dauert, und ich das nicht machen möchte wenn ich eigentlich spielen will, mache ich dies über Teamviewer von der Arbeit aus. Wer das schonmal versucht hat weiß, wie sehr dies ruckelt. 

Der Weg zum Briefkasten ist mitunter schon sehr schwer zu bewerkstelligen.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht so recht wie ich damit umgehen soll. Muss ich jetzt in Zukunft den Handel / das Kräuterfarmen einstellen, nur damit nicht der Verdacht entstehen könnte, ich würde botten?

Hat schon jemand sonst ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Wynn (7. Mai 2013)

> Teamviewer



Fernkontrollprogramm - da haben wir ja das 3rd party tool


----------



## Keashaa (7. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Fernkontrollprogramm - da haben wir ja das 3rd party tool



Teamviewer ist aber von Seiten Blizzard als erlaubtes Tool deklariert worden:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/5493110628


----------



## Tikume (7. Mai 2013)

So gesehen müsste man aber auch alle Teamspeak Benutzer bannen.

Die Frage ist halt letztendlich ob die Erkennung auf Teamviewer anspringt oder es eben doch was anderes war.


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Kann es Blizzard nicht egal sein ob ich vor dem PC sitze oder am Monitor auf der Arbeit?

Teamviewer arbeitet ja nicht für mich. Ich mache ja trotzdem alles per Hand. Und wie soll man das feststellen?


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Mein Problem ist, ob ich in Zukunft weiterhin meine 1000+ Auktionen durchziehen kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, einen Permabann zu bekommen.

Denn den hat man mir angedroht, sollte ich weiter "botten".


----------



## Keashaa (7. Mai 2013)

Du kannst im offiziellen Forum natürlich nochmal nachfragen, ob TeamViewer weiterhin erlaubt ist. Die Aussage, die ich gepostet habe, ist schließlich schon etwas älter.
Wo hast du denn die Informationen her, von denen du sprichst? Telefonsupport? Mailsupport?



Niaoo schrieb:


> Teamviewer arbeitet ja nicht für mich. Ich mache ja trotzdem alles per Hand. Und wie soll man das feststellen?


Es arbeitet vielleicht nicht für dich, aber du könntest so den Account jemand anderen spielen lassen. Ich persönlich bin eh kein Freund von Remotesteuerung am Heimrechner.


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Mailsupport. 

Solche Anfragen werde über den Telefonsupport nicht beantwortet.

"Dies ist die letzte Antwort unseres Kundensupports:
Hallo, 

Ich habe mir einmal deinen Account genau angeschaut. 
Er wurde von uns gesperrt, da wir nachvollziehen konnten, dass mit deinem Account ein Programm zur Automatisierung von Spielabläufen (kurz: ein Bot) genutzt wurde. 

Da dies ein schwerer Verstoß gegen unsere Richtlinien ist, haben wir eine 72 Stunden Strafe verhängt. Sollte es noch einmal zu einem solchen Vorfall kommen, so kann es zu einer permanenten Accountsperre kommen. "

Damit fällt Teamviewer wohl aus, der das Programm nix automatisiert. 

Wenn ich eine weitere Anfrage stelle, bekomme ich nur eine automatisierte Mail wo drinsteht, das es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen gibt und mir nicht mehr geantwortet wird.


----------



## Dark_Lady (7. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, ob ich in Zukunft weiterhin meine 1000+ Auktionen durchziehen kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, einen Permabann zu bekommen.
> 
> Denn den hat man mir angedroht, sollte ich weiter "botten".




Das würde ich nach dem Bann einen GM fragen - richtige Bots nehmen ja idR denke ich keinen GM-Kontakt auf, um so etwas zu erklären...


----------



## Derulu (7. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Und wie soll man das feststellen?



Das Überwachungsprogramm von Blizzard nennt sich Warden und es checkt alle Programme, Dateien und sonstiges Zeug der auf deinem Rechner aktiv "abgeht", während WoW aktiv läuft - es genügt übrigens, wenn dich jemand meldet und Warden denen Daten auswirft, die diesen Verdacht ebenfalls zulassen


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Im Ticket steht das Bann Anfragen nur über den Kundensupport geklärt werden. Weder Telefonisch, noch per chat, noch per GM. 
Von daher wird das nicht viel bringen denke ich.

Da heute meine neuen Abogebühren abgebucht wurden, überlege ich eh ob ich diese rückbuchen lasse und WoW an den Nagel hänge. Sowas muss man sich meiner Meinung nach nicht gefallen lassen. Vor allem wenn nicht begründet wird, was man genau falsch gemacht haben soll. 

Man nimmt mir 3 Tage Spielzeit, ohne gegen Regeln verstoßen zu haben.


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das Überwachungsprogramm von Blizzard nennt sich Warden und es checkt alle Programme, Dateien und sonstiges Zeug der auf deinem Rechner aktiv "abgeht", während WoW aktiv läuft - es genügt übrigens, wenn dich jemand meldet und Warden denen Daten auswirft, die diesen Verdacht ebenfalls zulassen



Ok, selbst wenn man TeamViewer erkannt hat, ist dies ja nicht der Grund. Der Kundensupport schreibt ja expliziet, das ich ein Programm zur Automatisierung benutzt haben soll.


----------



## Derulu (7. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Im Ticket steht das Bann Anfragen nur über den Kundensupport geklärt werden. Weder Telefonisch, noch per chat, noch per GM.
> Von daher wird das nicht viel bringen denke ich.
> 
> Da heute meine neuen Abogebühren abgebucht wurden, überlege ich eh ob ich diese rückbuchen lasse und WoW an den Nagel hänge. Sowas muss man sich meiner Meinung nach nicht gefallen lassen. Vor allem wenn nicht begründet wird, was man genau falsch gemacht haben soll.
> ...



Nimmt man dir übrigens nicht - der Betrag der für einen Bann entfällt (also hast du weiterhin zB. 30 Tage), wird hintendrangehängt (so dumm sind die auch nicht, hier Angriffsfläche für Klagen zu bieten) - bei Permabann wird zurücküberwiesen


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Dann wird dies aber noch nicht angezeigt:

Zahlungsüberblick
Datum:	Betrag:	Abrechnungsdetails:	Status:
05/05/13	 12,99 EUR	Einmonatiges Abonnement	
	Aktiv
05/06/13	 12,99 EUR	Einmonatiges Abonnement	
	Ausstehend


Dann müsste ja erst am 08.06.2013 wieder abgebucht werden.


----------



## Derulu (7. Mai 2013)

Im Übrigen ist die korrekte Vorgehensweise (laut battle.net) übrigens ein battle.net-Ticket
_
*Falls Sie sich an den Grund der Sperrung nicht erinnern ...*
Sehen Sie in der Sicherheits-Checkliste im Battle.net nach. Ein häufiger Grund für unvorhergesehene Sperrungen sind Aktivitäten, die aufgetreten sind, während ein Account gehackt war. Sollte dies bei Ihnen der Fall gewesen sein, hat die entsprechende Person Ihren Account wahrscheinlich für verbotene Aktivitäten wie das Kaufen und Verkaufen von Gold oder Werbung benutzt.
*Kontakt mit dem Blizzard Kundendienst*
Wenden Sie sich an uns, falls Sie Fragen zur Accountwiederherstellung haben oder wissen möchten, wie Sie Aktivitäten anfechten können. Denken Sie bitte daran, dass Sie das Account-Administrationsteam nicht telefonisch erreichen können und ein Ticket öffnen müssen, um Accountaktivitäten anzufechten.

_Und ja, Accountsperren sind doof, vor allem wenn man sich keiner Schuld bewusst ist - darum am Besten mittels EINMALIGEM battle.net-Ticket versuchen zu (ab)klären


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Mein Ticket lief über ein Battle.net Ticket. Einen Hack hat der Mitarbeiter bei mir ausgeschlossen.

Als Antwort bekomme ich nur:

Dies ist die letzte Antwort unseres Kundensupports:
Hallo,

nach einer erneuten Prüfung Ihres Falles kann ich die gegen Ihren Account getroffene Maßnahme auf Grund der vorhandenen Fakten bestätigen. Unsere Entscheidung in dieser Angelegenheit ist endgültig und wird nicht mehr geändert werden.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie bereits alle hierzu wichtigen Informationen in der ursprünglichen Benachrichtigungsmail erhalten haben. Weitere Informationen zu diesem Thema werden wir aus Gründen des Datenschutzes nicht mitteilen.

Wir betrachten diesen Fall nun als abgeschlossen. Weitere Anfragen bezüglich der getroffenen Maßnahmen werden durch uns nicht mehr beantwortet.

Unsere Regeln und Bestimmungen können Sie unter folgenden Links nachlesen:
http://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/100644
http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/about/termsofuse.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Wenn ich darauf wieder antworte, bekomme ich die gleich Mail wieder.

Vielleicht wurde ich gemeldet, weil ich jemanden ein Dorn im Auge bin weil ich ständig das AH leer kaufe. Da ich nicht mehr Raide, sehe ich WoW auch ein wenig als Wirtschaftssimulation. Soll ich das jetzt aufgeben, nur um keinen Permanbann zu bekommen ?


----------



## Keashaa (7. Mai 2013)

Irgendwas hast du sicher gemacht, sonst würde dich Blizzard nicht sperren. Sperren sind erstmal immer begründet (manchmal sind es auch Schutzmassnahmen), allerdings kann man die Sperre aufheben lassen, wenn man eine plausible Begründung liefert. War mir auch passiert, als ich in Japan Urlaub gemacht habe und von dort eingeloggt habe (obwohl mit Authentikator geschützt). Danach habe ich erklärt, dass ich aktuell dort Urlaub mache und es war alles kein Problem.


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Ich habe def. keinen Bot benutzt. Was würde es mir bringen das dann hier zu erwähnen?

Was ich mache: LFR anmelden, in der Wartezeit Kräuter farmen.
Das AH von Geistereisenerz befreien und zu Trillium umwandeln (oft über Teamviewer)

Ab und an mal nen Petfight oder ne Heroic mit der Gilde. Mehr nicht.

Was soll ich daran jetzt ändern, um einen PermaBann zu entgehen? Irgendwas davon muss ja "illegal" sein, wenn Blizzard nicht ohne Begründung Bannt.


----------



## Eyora (7. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Ich habe def. keinen Bot benutzt. Was würde es mir bringen das dann hier zu erwähnen?
> 
> Was ich mache: LFR anmelden, in der Wartezeit Kräuter farmen.
> Das AH von Geistereisenerz befreien und zu Trillium umwandeln (oft über Teamviewer)
> ...



Setz dein System neu auf und vermeide die Teamviewer-Geschichte. Denn wenn du etwas unbeabsichtigt installiert hast, wird es so sicher entfernt.

Dann solltest du auch keine Probleme mehr mit Blizzard bekommen.


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn Teamviewer tatsächlich ein Problem wäre, wäre mein Account schon seit Jahren gesperrt.


----------



## Yoshitomo (7. Mai 2013)

Nunja, vllt. hattest Du bisher einfach nur Glück daß dich keiner gemeldet hat? Ein Ex-Gildie hat Ende Lichking damit angefangen, WoW als Wirtschaftssimulation zu betreiben und das dann während der Dauer von Cata auch beibehalten. Er hat im AH teilweise Monopole aufgebaut, das war nicht mehr feierlich und ist so zum mehrfachen Millionär geworden. Daß das Neider und andere Spieler verärgerte ist ja klar. Er wurde immer wieder des bottens oder auch teilweise als Hacker gemeldet.

Ich könnte mir nun vorstellen, daß Teamviewer sich bei einer gesicherten Verbindung einfach für Warden nicht zu erkennen gibt und der dann sagt: Wenn nix Identifikation, dann du nix rein bei mir.

Ich hatte eigentlich auch vor in nächster Zeit bissl auf die Art die eine oder andere Daily odgl. zu machen aber das lass ich mal lieber bleiben, bis Teamviewer aktuell als erlaubtes Programm offiziell genannt wird.


----------



## Wynn (7. Mai 2013)

vieleicht habt ihr es nicht in einen solchen masse genutzt wie er hier 

warden hat halt erkannt teamviewer macht bot änhliche tätigen farmen und craften und einkaufen und verkaufen ^^


----------



## elenial (7. Mai 2013)

Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder du lügst und versuchst ein Botprogramm so zu *legalisieren* dass Blizzard dich dann quasi auf einen Sonderstatus setzt.

Oder du hast ein Programm auf deinem Pc das ohne dein Wissen Informationen über deine Vorgänge sammelt, auswertert und selbst interagiert.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich schätze alleine schon eine Makroaufzeichnung von Maus *und* Tastatur über Razer zb. könnte schon als eines dieser Botprogramme gewertet werden.


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

elenial schrieb:


> Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder du lügst und versuchst ein Botprogramm so zu *legalisieren* dass Blizzard dich dann quasi auf einen Sonderstatus setzt.



Was soll mir das bringen. Der Name mit dem ich hier im Forum poste lässt keine Vermutung auf meinen WoW Account zu.

Teamviewer wurde ja wie hier schon geschrieben von einem Bluepost als legal bezeichnet. 

Alles was automatisch in das Spielgeschehen eingreift und somit die Aktion des eigentlichen Nutzers nicht mehr benötigt wird als Bot bezeichnet.
Mein TeamViewer aktivitäten haben sich auf ca. 1 Std am Tag beschränkt, wenn ich es denn genutzt habe. 200 Auktionen über das Mobil App gekauft (mehr geht nicht). 200 Stacks verhüttet. Zum Alchi geschickt und dann 200 mal transmutiert. Ende. Die Klicks die dafür notwendig sind habe ich selber getätigt. Nur nicht über den PC sondern über mein Firmennotebook per TeamViewer. 

Ich denke, das ist mit einem Bot nicht zu vergleichen. Zumal ich ja, wie schon erwähnt, alle dafür notwendigen Tasten selber drücke.


----------



## elenial (7. Mai 2013)

Hmm... 


Ich rate dir einen neuen Account zum Handeln zu nutzen. Das Gold kannst du dir ja ohnehin selbst zuschicken. Alleine schon um zu sehen ob sie dich danach immer noch wegen irgendwas belangen würden.

Ich hatte die Vermutung das du hoffst das Buffed Team würde sich für dich bei Blizzard gegen den Bann stark machen. Dadurch könnte man sich, würde es funktionieren,- ein Botprogramm das selbst geschrieben wurde und unbekannst ist legalisieren (was sehr profitabel wäre ^^)


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob hier evtl jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht hat, und ob es möglich ist, für extremes AH-Using so eine Strafe zu bekommen. 

Aber es ist schon traurig das man bei Blizz nicht mal die Chance hat sich zu erklären. Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Accounts ggf. schon wegen sowas einen Perma-Bann bekommen haben


----------



## Ayolan (7. Mai 2013)

Frag doch nach Deiner Sperre bei Blizz nach, ob TeamViewer nicht doch verboten ist. So wie Du das Ganze schilderst kann es ja wohl nur daran liegen. Es wurde ja eingeräumt, dass der Blue-Post schon etwas älter ist. Dann hast Du jedenfalls Gewissheit.



Gruß

Ayolan


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Ja ggf. frage ich einen GM nach der Sperre.
Aber da nirgentwo steht, das TeamViewer o.ä. Programme verboten sind (Bei Bots wird es nämlich erwähnt) halte ich einen Bann eigentlich für nicht gerechtfertigt. 

Würde es in den AGB´s stehen, hätte ich ja noch Verständnis


----------



## elenial (7. Mai 2013)

Mach dir keine Sorgen. Ich übernehme derweilen ( und für immer) deine Geschäfte *fies grins*


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2013)

Ich finde, wenn Blizzard schon solche Vorwürfe erhebt und einen Bann verteilt -
sollten sie nicht nur so allgemein schreiben - sondern den expliziten Grund dazu schreiben!
Denn so weiß doch keiner, warum er wirklich gebannt wurde und tappt beim nächsten Mal wieder in die Falle -
dieses Mal dann aber leider permanent.

Wenn wirklich kein unerlaubtes Programm benutzt wurde (können wir nicht beurteilen, erzählen kann man viel) -
dann würde ich im Zweifelsfall für den Beschuldigten plädieren.


----------



## Niaoo (7. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich finde, wenn Blizzard schon solche Vorwürfe erhebt und einen Bann verteilt -
> sollten sie nicht nur so allgemein schreiben - sondern den expliziten Grund dazu schreiben!
> Denn so weiß doch keiner, warum er wirklich gebannt wurde und tappt beim nächsten Mal wieder in die Falle -
> dieses Mal dann aber leider permanent.
> ...



Gebe ich dir recht. Aber hätte ich sowas benutzt, warum sollte ich das dann hier posten? Da ich mit niemanden von euch zusammen spiele hätte ich mich auch nicht rechtfertigen müssen


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2013)

elenial schrieb:


> Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder du lügst und versuchst ein Botprogramm so zu *legalisieren* dass Blizzard dich dann quasi auf einen Sonderstatus setzt.
> 
> Oder du hast ein Programm auf deinem Pc das ohne dein Wissen Informationen über deine Vorgänge sammelt, auswertert und selbst interagiert.



Fehler bei Warden kann nicht sein? 

Es ist jedoch müßig darüber zu diskutieren. Wir werden es nicht rausfinden und selbst wenn es ein Fehler von Blizzard wäre dann fällt das in die Kathegorie "Einzelschicksal".


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> So gesehen müsste man aber auch alle Teamspeak Benutzer bannen.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt letztendlich ob die Erkennung auf Teamviewer anspringt oder es eben doch was anderes war.



Teamspeak greift aber nicht ins Spiel ein.
TeamViewer tut das schon. Es ist ja ein Fernwartungsprogramm und man beeinflusst damit mit diesem Programm
das Spiel. 
Wenn es von Blizzard genehmigt ist, und du trotzdem einen Bann bekommen hast, beschwer dich:

[font="arial, sans-serif"]CSFeedbackEU@blizzard.com[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Du möchtest gerne genau wissen wofür du gebannt worden bist. Das ist dein gutes Recht.[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Ist definitiv ein Fall für den Kundensupport/offizielles WoW Forum - aber nicht für's Buffed Forum. Wir sind keine Gamemaster.[/font]


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2013)

Dann nehmen wir halt die diversen Multiboxing-Tools als Beispiel.


----------



## Happy-Tripper (8. Mai 2013)

Du solltest dir nicht zu viele Gedanken deswegen machen. Sobald man als Bot gemeldet wurde, kann man idR mit einem Bann rechnen. Ob temporär oder permanent sei mal dahingestellt. Einem aus meiner Gilde ist nämlich genau das Gleiche widerfahren. 
An Warden dürfte das nicht liegen, da, sofern man Blizzard Glauben schenken darf, es TeamViewer nicht erfassen kann/sollte.


----------



## Virikas (8. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Kann es Blizzard nicht egal sein ob ich vor dem PC sitze oder am Monitor auf der Arbeit?



Jein. Spielst du nur lokal am Rechner, kann Warden deinen Arbeitsspeicher auf verdächtige Programme durchsuchen.
Schiebst du aber die Videoausgabe per RDP / Teamviewer / [x-beliebiges Remote Tool] woanders hin, kannst du dort Programme starten, die auf den Videostream aus dem Remote Tool reagieren.
Angelbots arbeiten ja beispielsweise so, dass sie einen begrenzten Bildschirmausschnitt auf den Köder hin untersuchen und dessen "zucken" als Auslöser für "Klicken" nutzen.
Da Warden natürlich den Arbeitsspeicher des Remote Rechners nicht untersuchen kann, könnte ich an dieser Stelle durchaus verstehen, wenn das Nutzen von Remote Tools um zu zocken nicht erlaubt wäre. Anscheinend ist es das ja aber nichtmal.

Aber am Rande bemerkt: Sorry, aber WoW von Arbeit aus per Teamviewer zocken?? WTF??


----------



## Niaoo (8. Mai 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Aber am Rande bemerkt: Sorry, aber WoW von Arbeit aus per Teamviewer zocken?? WTF??



Glaube du hast nicht richtig gelesen. Zocken per Teamviewer ist überhaupt nicht möglich. Zumindest nicht mit meiner Hardware auf der Arbeit.

Ich habe lediglich meine Berufe ausgeübt (Verhütten / Transmutieren) damit ich nach der Arbeit nicht noch Stunden damit verbringen muss und da normal Spielen kann.

Ein Gang zum Briefkasten ist schon eine echte Herausforderung damit (ca. 0.005 FPS  )


----------



## Happy-Tripper (8. Mai 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Jein. Spielst du nur lokal am Rechner, kann Warden deinen Arbeitsspeicher auf verdächtige Programme durchsuchen.



Das stimmt so nicht. Sobald du WoW startest wird ein Teil deines Arbeitsspeichers reserviert, welcher nur für WoW genutzt wird. Das ist auch der Bereich den Warden überprüft. Und sollte auf diesen reservierten Teil beispielsweise ein Botprogramm zugreifen, so wird Warden aktiv und meldet diesen Zugriff. 

Würde der ganze Arbeitsspeicher überprüft werden, wäre dies ein massiver Eingriff in die Privatsphäre und nicht legal.


----------



## Fusie (8. Mai 2013)

Natürlich werden da keine genauen Angaben gemacht bzw. konkrete Programm Namen genannt, denn so etwas würde sich schnell herum sprechen und die Programme dann entweder angepasst oder gegen andere ausgetauscht.

Wenn du sicher bist das dein Rechner sauber ist und auch kein anderer vielleicht Zugriff darauf hat und dort etwas laufen lässt, setze doch wie hier vorgeschlagen einen neuen WoW Account auf und lass das Szenario auf diesem mit neuem Charaktern nochmal durchlaufen und schau ob wieder ein Bann ankommt.

Oder du lässt das Fernsteuern sein und spielst nur noch direkt zu Hause.


----------



## Niaoo (8. Mai 2013)

Fusie schrieb:


> Wenn du sicher bist das dein Rechner sauber ist und auch kein anderer vielleicht Zugriff darauf hat und dort etwas laufen lässt, setze doch wie hier vorgeschlagen einen neuen WoW Account auf und lass das Szenario auf diesem mit neuem Charaktern nochmal durchlaufen und schau ob wieder ein Bann ankommt.



Einen Account anlegen, 2 Chars auf 90 Leveln incl Berufen. Abokosten. Das alles um was zu testen? Das ist dann wohl doch ein wenig zu viel des guten.

Ich werde nach dem Bann ein Ticket schreiben. Ich werde sehen ob der GM mir genehmigt weiterhin TV zu benutzen. Wenn nicht, lasse ich es. Wenn ja, mache ich so weiter wie bisher und werde den PC neu aufsetzen incl. WoW neu runterladen.

Wenn es nämlich nicht am TV lag, bin ich in Zukunft eh machtlos.


----------



## Virikas (8. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Glaube du hast nicht richtig gelesen. Zocken per Teamviewer ist überhaupt nicht möglich. Zumindest nicht mit meiner Hardware auf der Arbeit.
> 
> Ich habe lediglich meine Berufe ausgeübt (Verhütten / Transmutieren) damit ich nach der Arbeit nicht noch Stunden damit verbringen muss und da normal Spielen kann.



Und wo genau ist der Unterschied? Du spielst während deiner Arbeitszeit. Ob du dabei raiden oder farmen gehst oder nur die Post abholst spielt keine Rolle in meinem Verständnis.




Happy-Tripper schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Sobald du WoW startest wird ein Teil deines Arbeitsspeichers reserviert, welcher nur für WoW genutzt wird. Das ist auch der Bereich den Warden überprüft. Und sollte auf diesen reservierten Teil beispielsweise ein Botprogramm zugreifen, so wird Warden aktiv und meldet diesen Zugriff.
> 
> Würde der ganze Arbeitsspeicher überprüft werden, wäre dies ein massiver Eingriff in die Privatsphäre und nicht legal.



Da sagen meine Tests aber was anderes


----------



## Niaoo (8. Mai 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Und wo genau ist der Unterschied? Du spielst während deiner Arbeitszeit. Ob du dabei raiden oder farmen gehst oder nur die Post abholst spielt keine Rolle in meinem Verständnis.




4 x nen Button drücken würde ich nicht als zocken bezeichnen. Aber mag sein das unsere Definitionen da auseinander gehen.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Mai 2013)

Seh ich das richtig, dass du alles von Ware A aus dem Ah verkaufst, das dann verarbeitest und wieder verkaufst.
Dann hast du nen riesen Berg voller Auktionen über eine Ware mit dem gleichen Charnamen ?

In dem Fall würd ich auch davon ausgehen, dass Leute dich als Chinafarmbot gemeldet haben.


----------



## Niaoo (8. Mai 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass du alles von Ware A aus dem Ah verkaufst, das dann verarbeitest und wieder verkaufst.
> Dann hast du nen riesen Berg voller Auktionen über eine Ware mit dem gleichen Charnamen ?
> 
> In dem Fall würd ich auch davon ausgehen, dass Leute dich als Chinafarmbot gemeldet haben.



Nicht alles. Natürlich nur das was günstiger war als der Verkaufspreis vom Endprodukt. 
Aber auch hier finde ich in den AGB´s nichts was darauf schließen lässt, das ich nur X Auktionen am Tag machen darf.

Ich denke ich werde es nie erfahren, sollte es nicht am Teamspeak gelegen haben


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Aber auch hier finde ich in den AGB´s nichts was darauf schließen lässt, das ich nur X Auktionen am Tag machen darf.




Das ist im Betrieb nicht zwingend relevant - hier geht es um "Auffälligkeiten" in den Verhaltensweisen, die bekannten Merkmalen ähneln.  Irgendwo muss man ja ansetzen. Es sollen ja auch schon Accounts mit wirtschaftlichen Monopolstellungen "entfernt" wurden sein, weil sie den anderen Spielern keine Chancen mehr auf eigenen Warenverkauf ließen und die Preisentwicklung in einem nicht unbedingt tragbaren Rahmen kontrollierten/dominierten. Mein Bruder ist ziemlich gut darin, Preisentwicklungen für bestimmte Produkte zu kontrollieren *g*, aber übertreibt es nicht. 

Das sind keine Unterstellungen o.ä. ich möchte nur Hinweise geben um vielleicht rückblickend zu schauen, was man selbst so im Spiel treibt. Nicht jeder Ban-Grund ist/muss 100% durchformuliert in AGB zu finden sein, wenn der Spielverlauf der anderen Teilnehmer gestört wird, oder man Verhaltensmuster an den Tag legt, die sonst nur Botter/Chinafarmer aufzeigen.


----------



## Niaoo (8. Mai 2013)

Das hier sehe ich, wenn ich einen Beitrag im WoW Forum schreiben will:



> Ursprung des Banns:	 Foren / Kommentare
> Art des Banns:	 Aktivitäten im Spiel, die gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen.
> Endet:	 Freitag, 10. Mai 2013 12:06 Uhr MESZ (in 1 Tag, 21 Stunden)
> Banngrund:	 Entfällt



Banngrund: Entfällt? Auch hier wird mir kein Grund genannt
Art des Banns: Dann scheint es def. nicht an TeamViewer zu liegen.
Und was soll ich unter "Ursprung des Banns" verstehen? Hat da wer ne Erklärung ?


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Das hier sehe ich, wenn ich einen Beitrag im WoW Forum schreiben will:
> 
> Banngrund: Entfällt? Auch hier wird mir kein Grund genannt
> 
> Und was soll ich unter "Ursprung des Banns" verstehen? Hat da wer ne Erklärung ?



Vermutung: Entweder wurde der Ban präventiv und schnell ausgeführt, mit dem Gedanken damit "weiteren Schaden zu unterbinden", oder das Forensystem hat keinen Zugriff auf die im Spiel oder vom Verwaltungssystem angelegten Banbegründungen.


----------



## Xidish (8. Mai 2013)

Also mir wäre es völlig "egal", aus welchem Grund sie einen bannen.
Solange kein expliziter Grund genannt wird und der Bann aufrecht gehalten wird *UNBEGRÜNDET* -
wäre meine allererste Aktion - die Abbuchung sofort zu stornieren.
Das Recht darf ich mir als Kunde zugestehen.

Nur als Vergleich:
Wenn ich einmalig (sogar unwissend) den Verkehr behindere, werde ich dennoch nicht willkürlich aus dem Straßenverjkehr gezogen.
Das muss einen driftigen Grund voraussetzen - der bei Fahrverbot auch zu 100% genannt wird.

So ist das überall im Leben - warum sollte sich das Blizzard da ausklammern dürfen.

Vielleicht können sie ja einen vorübergehend zur Prüfung  oder wie im vorigen Post beschriebn sperren.
Ist der Verdachtsgrund jedoch unbegründet - sollte es loyalerweise 'ne Spielegutschrift geben.

Aber wie ich schon sagte, einzig Blizzard kann nur wissen, warum sie gebannt haben.
Alles andere sind nur Spekulationen unsererseits.


----------



## ed3l (8. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nimmt man dir übrigens nicht - der Betrag der für einen Bann entfällt (also hast du weiterhin zB. 30 Tage), wird hintendrangehängt (so dumm sind die auch nicht, hier Angriffsfläche für Klagen zu bieten) - bei Permabann wird zurücküberwiesen



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht ! Ich hab nen Permbann bekommen und kein Geld zurück ?


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Also mir wäre es völlig "egal", aus welchem Grund sie einen bannen.
> Solange kein expliziter Grund genannt wird und der Bann aufrecht gehalten wird *UNBEGRÜNDET* -




Ich hoffe du machst eines Tages die Erfahrung eine große Ansammlung von unterschiedlich tickenden Menschen verwalten zu müssen. *g*


----------



## ed3l (8. Mai 2013)

Happy-Tripper schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Sobald du WoW startest wird ein Teil deines Arbeitsspeichers reserviert, welcher nur für WoW genutzt wird. Das ist auch der Bereich den Warden überprüft. Und sollte auf diesen reservierten Teil beispielsweise ein Botprogramm zugreifen, so wird Warden aktiv und meldet diesen Zugriff.
> 
> Würde der ganze Arbeitsspeicher überprüft werden, wäre dies ein massiver Eingriff in die Privatsphäre und nicht legal.



Ist es nicht egal auf was warden zugreift ob nun einen teil des arbeitsspecher oder ganz ? es bleibt ein eingriff in die Privatsphäre und ist eigetlich verboten laut deutschen gesetz , es hat sich nur noch keine die mühe gemacht dagegen zu klagen weil evtl. keiner geld dafür übrig hat ! 
Und das spiel oder system zu alt ! 

Als Cod Black Ops 2 rausgekommen ist und Orion das gleiche gemacht hat wurde sofort von sämtlichen PC Spiele Zeitschriften lautstark ALARM gemacht und sie mussten es ändern

Fakt ist das wenn mir etwas vorgeworfen wird ich nicht nur einen E-mail von Blizz haben will wo drin steht was ich gemacht haben soll und darum Ban.

Ich will beweise sehen und die geben sie angeblich nicht raus wegen Datenschutz ^^ obwohl ich eine Perso Kopie und Rechnung eingeschickt habe ! 

Ich mein wenn ich geblitz werde und sage ich bin nicht gefahren schickt dir die Polizei auch ein Bild als Beweis .

Und das will ich auch von Blizz haben einen beweis das ich Gebottet hab ! 

Nur leider macht das Blizz nicht siehe Ticket Antwort von Blizz :

Nirgiturat :Kundendienstmitarbeiter  Nach einer erneuten Prüfung Ihres Falles kann ich die gegen Ihren Account getroffene Maßnahme auf Grund der vorhandenen Fakten bestätigen. Unsere Entscheidung in dieser Angelegenheit ist endgültig und wird nicht mehr geändert werden.

*Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie bereits alle hierzu wichtigen Informationen in der ursprünglichen Benachrichtigungsmail erhalten haben. Weitere Informationen zu diesem Thema werden wir aus Gründen des Datenschutzes nicht mitteilen.*

Wir betrachten diesen Fall nun als abgeschlossen. Weitere Anfragen bezüglich der getroffenen Maßnahmen werden durch uns nicht mehr beantwortet.

Unsere Regeln und Bestimmungen können Sie unter folgenden Links nachlesen:
http://eu.battle.net.../article/100644
http://eu.blizzard.c...termsofuse.html



Man beachte das Fett geschriebene : Es war in der E-Mail legentlich der vorwurf einen Bot genutzt zu haben ohne Beweise vorzubringen .

Um dagegen anzugehen sind aber meiner meinung nach Beweise notwendig um sie zu revidieren oder zu aktzeptieren


----------



## Asmodain (8. Mai 2013)

irgendwie echt mist wenn man nicht weis woran man ist...., da man nicht entsprechend gegensteuern kann um zukünftige konflikte zu vermeiden.


----------



## Xidish (8. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du machst eines Tages die Erfahrung eine große Ansammlung von unterschiedlich tickenden Menschen verwalten zu müssen. *g*


Ach, das habe ich schon - zumindest im wirklichen Leben.
Und da war es das normalste erstmal zu schlichten, dann abzuklären.
Erst anschließend kam es bei Verdachtsbestätigung zum Verhängen von ""Strafen"" (k.A. wie ich das jetzt genau nennen soll).

Und gerade bei Menschen gilt imo - solange unschuldig, wie nix bewiesen ist.

Aber Du hast ja recht - 'ne virtuelle Welt (Verwaltung von Zahlen 0-9) ist nicht mit RL zu vergleichen. 
---------------------
Nur wenn, wie hier vermeintlich nix Verbotenes benutzt wurde - ist es für den Bestraften schon sehr nützlich,
den genauen Grund zu erfahren, damit sowas evtl. nicht wieder passieren kann
Irgendwie finde ich Blizzards Verhalten in dem Falle (sollte s wirklich so gewesen sein) schon fahrlässig dem Kunden gegenüber -
sollte es z.B. nur eine Ungenauigkeit des Schutzprogramms Bilzzards gewesen sein.

Allerdings weis ich auch nicht, wie man sowas exakt programmieren kann.
Antivirenprogramme (auch Kaspersky ^^) können ja auch anschlagen, wenn sehr ähnlich Strukturen eines bekannten Virus etc. auftauchen,
obwohl es absolut nix Schädliches war.


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2013)

ed3l schrieb:


> Ich mein wenn ich geblitz werde und sage ich bin nicht gefahren schickt dir die Polizei auch ein Bild als Beweis .
> 
> Und das will ich auch von Blizz haben einen beweis das ich Gebottet hab !



Blizzard ist aber, anders als die von dir erwähnte Polizei mit der Straße, der "Vermieter" deines Accounts und gleichzeitig Legislative und Exekutive ihrer eigenen "Gesetze" - und, so wie du den Vertrag einseitig kündigen kannst, können sie das auch, ebenso wie du auch ohne Angabe von Gründen (nur dein Geld, das dürfen sie NICHT einbehalten, wenn noch Spielzeit ausständig ist)



Xidish schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich Blizzards Verhalten in dem Falle (sollte s wirklich so gewesen sein) schon fahrlässig dem Kunden gegenüber -
> sollte es z.B. nur eine Ungenauigkeit des Schutzprogramms Bilzzards gewesen sein.



Das wird unter anderem deshalb nicht detailiert ausgebreitet, um tatsächlichen Bot-Usern und -Entwicklern nicht die Möglichkeit zu geben, ein "Schlupfloch" zu finden für den nächsten Versuch. Würden sie schreiben, dass dein Programm X, Aktion Y ausgeführt hat und dies als Beweis gilt, dann wird der Entwickler zukünftig vermeiden, diese Aktion Y von seinem Programm ausführen zu lassen, stattdessen macht es Aktion Z, die im Moment eventuell noch nicht erkannt wird, die aber am Ende das selbe bewirkt. Dass dabei vermutlich auch hin und wieder eigentlich leider Unschuldige getroffen werden, wird dabei vermutlich geringere "Kosten" (nicht unbedingt materieller Natur) verursachen als tatsächlich Schuldige, die so vorerst aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden,verursachen


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (8. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Kann es Blizzard nicht egal sein ob ich vor dem PC sitze oder am Monitor *auf der Arbeit*?
> 
> *Teamviewer arbeitet ja nicht für mich*. Ich mache ja trotzdem alles per Hand. Und wie soll man das feststellen?



 und Du in der Zeit nicht für Deinen Chef  
nicht daß der Dir die Tage auch noch nen Permanent-Bann von der Arbeit gibt 

aber btt:
die Möglichkeit, daß was ohne Dein Wissen auf´m Rechner ist, ist heutzutage numal groß! daher: scanne nochmal alles (hoffe Du hast aktuelle Software dafür)

und die 2te Sache, die sich mit dem ersten Tip beisst:
manchmal wird auch etwas fälschlicher Weise angezeigt, bei mir war es vor kurzem ein Update im Musikbereich, BÄMMMM ab in die Quarantäne 
mit dem Laptop meiner Frau runtergeladen, wo andere Security-Software drauf ist und da kam kein Alarm. dann am PC Inet abgeklemmt, Security aus, Update installiert, Mucke läuft, alles wieder angemacht und gut war


----------



## Niaoo (8. Mai 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> und Du in der Zeit nicht für Deinen Chef
> nicht daß der Dir die Tage auch noch nen Permanent-Bann von der Arbeit gibt



Frühstück und Mittagspause. Problem gelöst


----------



## Niaoo (10. Mai 2013)

So, wollte mich dann eben wieder einloggen und siehe da:

Ursprung des Banns:	 Foren / Kommentare
Art des Banns:	 Aktivitäten im Spiel, die gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen.
Endet:	 Montag, 13. Mai 2013 12:30 Uhr MESZ (in 2 Tagen, 23 Stunden)
Banngrund:	 Entfällt


Erneut 72 Stunden gebannt ohne online zu sein.

Mal schauen ob ich jetzt eine Begründung bekomme.


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2013)

DANN würde ich aber schleunigst versuchen meinen "gehackten" Account zurück zu bekommen  - scheinbar wurde dein Account von jemandem anderen übernommen, wenn du anschließend an einen 72h Bann einen 72h bann bekommst ohne dich dazwischen einzuloggen


----------



## Niaoo (10. Mai 2013)

Blizz hat ihn doch angeblich überprüft und festgestellt, das er nicht "kompromitiert" wurde. (schreibt man das so?)


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Blizz hat ihn doch angeblich überprüft und festgestellt, das er nicht "kompromitiert" wurde. (schreibt man das so?)



Na, wenn du dich wie du sagst, nicht eingeloggt, aber schon wieder einen 72h Bann hast, kann da "eigentlich" nur ein anderer eingeloggt haben (möglicherweise auch von einem bereits schon von dir einmal für WoW benutzten Rechner)


----------



## Niaoo (10. Mai 2013)

War noch nie von einem anderen Rechner eingeloggt außer von dem zu Hause.

Und da die Sperre um 12:06 Uhr aufgehoben wurde (eigentlich), wäre es schon ein krasser Zufall das ich genau in der Zeit, trotz Authenticator, gehackt wurde.

Mal schauen ob ich ne Antwort von Blizzard bekomme. Glaube aber nicht, da sie ja schon sagten das sie sich zu meinem Fall nicht mehr äußern werden.


----------



## Dark_Lady (10. Mai 2013)

vielleicht war der Hack vorher schon, was zum ersten Bann schon geführt hat...?

Authentikator schützt ja auch nicht zu 100% vor'm gehacked werden.


----------



## Niaoo (10. Mai 2013)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> vielleicht war der Hack vorher schon, was zum ersten Bann schon geführt hat...?
> 
> Authentikator schützt ja auch nicht zu 100% vor'm gehacked werden.




Blizzard hat das ja angeblich ausgeschlossen. Das heißt für mich, das mein ganzes Gold / Items noch vorhanden waren.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Hacker zuerst mal ein wenig bottet und nicht so viel Gold verschickt.

Vor sehr vielen Jahren bevor es den Authenticator gab, wurde ich mal gehackt. Das Gold war weg bevor ich bis drei zählen konnte.

Ach verdammt, ich will doch nur meine letzten 2 Marken für den Prinzen holen und in der Questreihe weitermachen 
btw: Der erste Bann kam ja zeitgleich mit einem Disconnect. Ich weiß nicht ob man nen Disc bekommt, wenn jemand anders versucht sich einzuloggen.


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Der erste Bann kam ja zeitgleich mit einem Disconnect. Ich weiß nicht ob man nen Disc bekommt, wenn jemand anders versucht sich einzuloggen.



Ja, man bekommt einen Disconnect, wenn jemand anderes in den selben Account einloggt (allerdings auch, wenn man einen Bann bekommt)


----------



## Niaoo (10. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja, man bekommt einen Disconnect, wenn jemand anderes in den selben Account einloggt



Ok dann würde das ja ggf. alles hier erklären.
Aber nicht, warum Blizz einen Hack zu 100% ausschließen konnte.

Und warum der zweite Bann? Wenn hier jemand weiter gebottet hätte, wäre es ein Perma Bann geworden.


----------



## Niaoo (10. Mai 2013)

So, der zweite (meiner Meinung nach auch der erste) Bann war wohl ein versehen und ich kann mich wieder einloggen. Zumindest über Mobile. Alle Items und auch das Gold sind auch wieder da.

Eine Gutschrift der 3 Tage gab es allerdings nicht und ich überlege, eine Rückbuchung zu veranlassen.


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Eine Gutschrift der 3 Tage gab es allerdings nicht und ich überlege, eine Rückbuchung zu veranlassen.



Womit dein Account wieder gesperrt wäre. Gratz!


----------



## Theopa (10. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Eine Gutschrift der 3 Tage gab es allerdings nicht und ich überlege, eine Rückbuchung zu veranlassen.



Für 1,30€ weiteren Stress riskieren, den Account vllt. wieder loswerden und bestenfalls dazu noch das Lastschriftverfahren gesperrt bekommen... Sounds like a plan.


----------



## FoKzT (14. Mai 2013)

Warte einfach die 72h ab und nutze dan nicht mehr Teamviewer sonst könnte es geschehen das du nen perma ban kriegst und dat wolln wa ja net und da blizard stur bleibt und dir nichtmehr antworten will ist das das einziege was du tun kannst (leider)


----------



## Xidish (14. Mai 2013)

Und ich würde noch dazu raten, sich Blizzards Regelwerk mal genau reinzuziehen.
Solltest Du evtl. deren Regeln genauso mißachten wie die Regeln hier auf Buffed (ich sag nur Editierfunktion),
brauchst Du auch nicht nach 'nem Banngrund fragen.  ^^


----------



## Niaoo (16. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Solltest Du evtl. deren Regeln genauso mißachten wie die Regeln hier auf Buffed (ich sag nur Editierfunktion),
> brauchst Du auch nicht nach 'nem Banngrund fragen.  ^^



Editierfunktion? Was meinst du ?


----------



## Bandit 1 (16. Mai 2013)

Mal eine Frage zu dem Thema vor allem Drittprogramm/Bot.

Ich hatte gestern einen Spieler in der 5er Hero Random der maximal Autohit Schaden gemacht hat,
immer erst kurz vor Ablauf der Zeit oder gar nicht gewürfelt hat und auf anschreiben nicht reagiert
hat. Da wir wie die doofen durch die Innie gerusht sind, ca. 7 Minuten bis Ende, hat es keinen gejuckt.

Aber am Ende musste ich warten bis er endlich NICHT gewürfelt hat und er stand einfach nur dumm 
rum. Wie kann man so jemanden am besten melden ? Das ist nun das dritte mal das ich einen mehr
oder weniger mit durchgezogen habe. An sich nicht schlimm, aber wenn die gar nicht reagieren und
man auf jeden Wurf ewig warten muss, dann wirds nervig. ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Eine *Gutschrift* der 3 Tage gab es allerdings nicht und ich überlege, eine Rückbuchung zu veranlassen.



einfach nur echt der hammer was heutzutage abläuft. hauptsache für alles mögliche gutschriften einfordern. ist genauso wie: "sie haben mir zuviel abgebucht, was soll das? ich werde das zurückbuchen." aber nein, es wird sich nicht die rechnung angeschaut....


----------



## Niaoo (16. Mai 2013)

Ich habe für einen Service bezahlt, den man mir ohne Begründung gesperrt hat.

Du zahlst mit Sicherheit auch die Strafe für zu schnelles fahren ohne Beweisfoto oder ?

Außerdem hat Derulu geschrieben man bekommt eine Gutschrift. Das wollte ich lediglich widerlegen.


----------



## Xidish (16. Mai 2013)

Du selber hast oben im Eingangspost den Grund geschrieben. 

Und mit der Editierfunktion meinte ich, daß Du Deine Posts auch editieren kannst -
und nicht innerhalb einer halben Stunde (nur weil keine geschrieben hat) 2 Posts hintereinander machen mußt.


----------



## Elektron1 (16. Mai 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu dem Thema vor allem Drittprogramm/Bot.
> 
> Ich hatte gestern einen Spieler in der 5er Hero Random der maximal Autohit Schaden gemacht hat,
> immer erst kurz vor Ablauf der Zeit oder gar nicht gewürfelt hat und auf anschreiben nicht reagiert
> ...



per Ausschlussverfahren rauswerfen - 
vg


----------



## Bandit 1 (16. Mai 2013)

Elektron1 schrieb:


> per Ausschlussverfahren rauswerfen -
> vg



War irgendwie nie möglich da ich es erst nicht gemerkt hab, Tank, der andere DD und ich haben immer über 100 K 
DPS gefahren und wir haben alles zusammengezogen und weggemoscht. ^^
Erst beim vorletzten Boss haben wir was gemerkt und jetzt kommt der Witz, wenn der Bot nicht würfelt kann man
ihn NICHT kicken, da kommt immer "während Beuteverteilung nicht möglich" und da wir so schnell waren, gab es 
dauernd Beute. 

Auch am Ende ging es nicht, man kann nur anklicken wegen Cheating melden. Aber bringt das was ?


----------



## Ariadnae (16. Mai 2013)

Ticket schreiben, dabei Namen und Uhrzeit nennen und was dir aufgefallen ist. Dann kann ein GM nachsehen , was da gelaufen ist und entsprechende Maßnahmen durchführen.


----------



## Matze83 (17. Mai 2013)

ich hatte vor ein paar tagen das gleiche problem. wollte abends online gehn und bekahm die meldung, dass mein acc für 72 std. gebannt wurde. gleichzeitig befand sich in meinem email postfach (welches ich nur für wow nutze) eine anfrage um das pw zurückzusetzen. dachte zuerst mein acc wurde gehackt und habe sofort alle passwörter einschliesslich dem des email accounts geändert und dann eine acc wiederherstellung eingeleitet. nachdem ich dann aber immer noch nicht einloggen konnte bin mit meinem 2. acc online gegangen (der komischerweise nicht gesperrt war obwohl er mit dem ersten acc verknüpft ist) und habe von dort aus ein ticket erstellt. nach ca 1 1/2std meldete sich darauf hin ein gm und schrieb mir nur, dass mein acc jetzt wieder frei ist. 
als ich dann nachgefragt hatte ob der acc gehackt wurde und jetzt alle items weg sind bekahm ich nur folgende antwort: nein! ihr account wurde nicht gehackt und alle items sind noch vorhanden.
lol?
und warum wurde mein acc dann gebannt???
darauf kahm nur die antwort vom gm: blizzard hat das system verschärft aufgrund der sich stark häufenden bot meldungen /beschwerden und sie aus versehen mit ausgewählt.


----------



## Xiaa (17. Mai 2013)

Matze83 schrieb:


> ich hatte vor ein paar tagen das gleiche problem. wollte abends online gehn und bekahm die meldung, dass mein acc für 72 std. gebannt wurde. gleichzeitig befand sich in meinem email postfach (welches ich nur für wow nutze) eine anfrage um das pw zurückzusetzen. dachte zuerst mein acc wurde gehackt und habe sofort alle passwörter einschliesslich dem des email accounts geändert und dann eine acc wiederherstellung eingeleitet. nachdem ich dann aber immer noch nicht einloggen konnte bin mit meinem 2. acc online gegangen (der komischerweise nicht gesperrt war obwohl er mit dem ersten acc verknüpft ist) und habe von dort aus ein ticket erstellt. nach ca 1 1/2std meldete sich darauf hin ein gm und schrieb mir nur, dass mein acc jetzt wieder frei ist.
> als ich dann nachgefragt hatte ob der acc gehackt wurde und jetzt alle items weg sind bekahm ich nur folgende antwort: nein! ihr account wurde nicht gehackt und alle items sind noch vorhanden.
> lol?
> und warum wurde mein acc dann gebannt???
> darauf kahm nur die antwort vom gm: blizzard hat das system verschärft aufgrund der sich stark häufenden bot meldungen /beschwerden und sie aus versehen mit ausgewählt.



das ist doch o.k. fehler zugegeben und behoben.
beim ersten fall steht irrtum ausgeschlossen, also wird da auch was sein, was nicht erlaubt is


----------



## Niaoo (17. Mai 2013)

Xiaa schrieb:


> das ist doch o.k. fehler zugegeben und behoben.
> beim ersten fall steht irrtum ausgeschlossen, also wird da auch was sein, was nicht erlaubt is



Teamviewer ist nicht verboten. Wurde mir jetzt bestätigt.
Sonst wüsste ich nicht was es sein sollte. Ich spiele jetzt so weiter wie bisher. Hat ja 6 Jahre keinen gestört. Wenn ich dann den nächsten Bann auch erst in 6 Jahren bekomme, dann ist das halt so.

Wenn man mir nicht sagt was ich ändern soll kann ich nix ändern.

Wie schon mal gesagt: Wenn ich Programme genutzt hätte, die verboten sind (ja, was Bots sind weiß ich und auch was es dafür für Strafen gibt) hätte ich hier wohl nicht gepostet sondern 72h gewartet, in der Hoffnung, es wird nicht doch noch ein Permaban draus.


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> (ja, was Bots sind weiß ich und auch was es dafür für Strafen gibt)


Scheinst Dich ja mit der Materie bestens auszukennen.
Ohne Interesse davon zu haben weiß man sowas jedenfalls nicht.
Daraus schließe ich, daß der Bann wohl wegen evtl. Botten war.


----------



## Niaoo (17. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Scheinst Dich ja mit der Materie bestens auszukennen.
> Ohne Interesse davon zu haben weiß man sowas jedenfalls nicht.
> Daraus schließe ich, daß der Bann wohl wegen evtl. Botten war.



Oder man informiert sich über Dinge, die einem vorgeworfen werden. Auch so wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## Saji (17. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Scheinst Dich ja mit der Materie bestens auszukennen.
> Ohne Interesse davon zu haben weiß man sowas jedenfalls nicht.
> Daraus schließe ich, daß der Bann wohl wegen evtl. Botten war.



Ich weiß das Meth verheerende Folgen für den Körper haben kann. Also weiß ich das weil ich Meth nehme? In deiner Welt will ich lieber nicht leben.  Wäre mir zu ungesund!


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Ganz toller Vergleich - nur völlig unpassend!

Natürlich weiß ich, daß Botten nicht gut ist und wenn man beim Botten erwischt wird, es Strafen hagelt.
Nur weiß ich doch nicht, was es genau für Strafen gibt (wie es nur geschrieben wurde).
Ich weiß es nicht, weil es mich nie interessierte und ich mich daher auch nicht darüber informieren wollte.

Bei Deinem Beispiel weiß ich auch nicht ganz genau die Folgen.
Nur wird gerade dieses enorme Problem schon fast täglich im Fernsehen gebracht.
Und auch durch meinen Kontakt zur Extherapiestelle weiß ich, wie Leute unter den Folgen leiden.
Das reicht mir vollkommen.

Wozu quote ich eigentlich die Passagen, wenn das hier nicht mal realisiert wird?! 

Ist mir nu auch Latte - hatte noch nie einen Bann oder sonstige Probleme.
Mach ich jetzt was falsch?   

bye


----------



## Rabaz (17. Mai 2013)

Ja komm lass mal stecken Xidish. Was hier unpassend ist sieht jeder außer Dir.

Zu unrecht Beschuldigte oder von Blizzards Straf-Automatismen zumindest höchst unfair behandelte wow-Spieler gibt es wie Sand. Für mich stinkt es, dass sie bei ihren  Begründungen einfach "zu" machen und sich auf allgemeines Geschwätz beschränken und nie wirklich konkret werden. Wenn mir etwas vorgeworfen wird dann möchte ich wissen WAS, WANN und WO.

Es ist als wenn man ein Strafmandat oder Knöllchen zugeschickt bekommt einzig der Begründung, ich hätte mich in der Vergangenheit irgendwo irgendwann verkehrswidrig verhalten.

Echte botter machen hier kein Fass auf, die wissen schon vorher dass der account möglicherweise irgendwann weg ist. Die ziehen dann Bilanz ob es sich gerechnet hat, halten die Klappe und fangen den nächsten an.


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ja komm lass mal stecken Xidish. Was hier unpassend ist sieht jeder außer Dir.


Zeig mir bitte "jeder"!
Es gibt hier die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen.
Zudem habe ich anfangs auch geschrieben, daß ich Blizzards Weise auch nicht so pralle finde - hast Du aber scheinbar überlesen.

Und Kaeptniglo hat auch geschrieben, warum sie nicht explizit den grund nennen.
Und dies leuchtete ir ein - auch wenn ich es nur teilweise nachvollziehen kann.

Was Du auch überlesen hast:
Der 1. Bann wurde bestätigt - also muß da was gewesen sein.
Der 2. Bann war ein Versehen.

Vielleicht war der 1. Bann ja doch durch einen Dritten (also Hack) versucht worden.
Wenn dem so war/ist, kann kann man eigentlich froh sein, daß Blizzard so schnell reagiert hat.

Und lass Du mal stecken! 

@ Niaoo

Sorry für meine Vermutungen/Anschuldigungen!

bin raus

schönes Pfingsten Euch


----------



## Saji (17. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ganz toller Vergleich - nur völlig unpassend!
> 
> Natürlich weiß ich, daß Botten nicht gut ist und wenn man beim Botten erwischt wird, es Strafen hagelt.
> Nur weiß ich doch nicht, was es genau für Strafen gibt (wie es nur geschrieben wurde).
> Ich weiß es nicht, weil es mich nie interessierte und ich mich daher auch nicht darüber informieren wollte.



Der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte schon sagen das bei Botten kein 3 Tage Bann verhängt wird. Alles bis 72 Stunden sind temporäre Banns wegen unangemessenem Benehmen, Beleidigungen, Grief Play oder minder schwerer Betrug. Bei Nutzung eines Bots oder sonstiger automatisierender Programme hängt es vom Einzelfall und der schwere des Vergehens ab ob ein Bann temporär oder permanent verhängt wird. In aller Regel sind solche Banns aber permanent, da der Schaden am Spiel bereits eingetreten ist. Und das weiß ich nicht weil ich gegoogelt habe ob sich Botten für mich rechnen würde, sondern weil ich das Spiel jahrelang gespielt und folglich Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.


----------



## Derulu (18. Mai 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Zu unrecht Beschuldigte oder von Blizzards Straf-Automatismen zumindest höchst unfair behandelte wow-Spieler gibt es wie Sand. Für mich stinkt es, dass sie bei ihren Begründungen einfach "zu" machen und sich auf allgemeines Geschwätz beschränken und nie wirklich konkret werden. Wenn mir etwas vorgeworfen wird dann möchte ich wissen WAS, WANN und WO.
> 
> *Es ist als wenn man ein Strafmandat oder Knöllchen zugeschickt bekommt einzig der Begründung, ich hätte mich in der Vergangenheit irgendwo irgendwann verkehrswidrig verhalten.*



Es kommt dir eventuell so vor, aber anders als in deinem Stassenverkehrsbeispiel, bei dem du im "öffentlichen Raum" (der dem Staat, also "uns allen" gehört) eine Gesetzesübertretung macht, ist der Server von Blizzard privates Eigentum, bei dem dir der Besitzer jederzeit, auch ohne Angabe von Gründen, "Hausverbot" erteilen kann.

Und warum sie bei (für sie) eindeutig "erwiesenen" Verstössen (wenn man nachfragt, dann wird ja nochmal von anderer Stelle geprüft, wie man schön an Matze83 Beispiel erkennen kann - GM1 meint einen Verstoss festgestellt zu haben, Spieler möchte wissen, welchen, GM2 erkennt keinen Verstoss, Entschuldigung + Disziplinierung damit wieder aufgehoben) nicht den Verstoss bis ins kleinste Detail beschreiben sondern bloß den "Grundtatbestand" nennen, hab ich ja schon versucht zu erklären - Damit ein echte Botter (oder Botersteller) eben keine Anhaltspunkte hat, was er an seinem Programm verbessern kann, dass es zukünftig wieder nicht erkannt wird. Wenn sie sagen würden: "Du hast am 15.05. um 16:00 Uhr dieses und jenes gemacht und jenes und dieses ist uns dabei aufgefallen", ist es für den "echten Bösewicht" ein Leichtes, genau dieses "aufgefallene Verhalten" zu eliminieren um zukünftig wieder unter dem Radar zu bleiben.


----------



## Onitram (18. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> .........
> Damit ein echte Botter (oder Botersteller) eben keine Anhaltspunkte hat, was er an seinem Programm verbessern kann, dass es zukünftig wieder nicht erkannt wird. Wenn sie sagen würden: "Du hast am 15.05. um 16:00 Uhr dieses und jenes gemacht und jenes und dieses ist uns dabei aufgefallen", ist es für den "echten Bösewicht" ein Leichtes, genau dieses "aufgefallene Verhalten" zu eliminieren um zukünftig wieder unter dem Radar zu bleiben.




Ja, aber ein echter Botter, beschwert sich nicht bei Blizzard oder fragt nach warum, wieso usw. er 'n bann bekommen hat.
Wie gesagt, wenn die story von TE stimmt (gehe mal davon aus) finde ich es trotzdem 'n frechheit warum ich, er oder kunde XY gebannt wird ohne kommentar, erklärung ... 
Mir ist schon klar, die Server sind BLIZ eigentum, aber ich bezahle ja auch, und wenn du mich rausschmeißt, möche ich wissen warum


----------



## Derulu (18. Mai 2013)

Onitram schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein echter Botter, beschwert sich nicht bei Blizzard oder fragt nach warum, wieso usw. er 'n bann bekommen hat.
> Wie gesagt, wenn die story von TE stimmt (gehe mal davon aus) finde ich es trotzdem 'n frechheit warum ich, er oder kunde XY gebannt wird ohne kommentar, erklärung ...
> Mir ist schon klar, die Server sind BLIZ eigentum, aber ich bezahle ja auch, und wenn du mich rausschmeißt, möche ich wissen warum



Es wird dir ja auch gesagt (im aktuell Beispiel: "Es wurden Third Party Programme benutzt" - und das wurde nicht nur von einem GM sondern bei der Überprüfung auch vom Zweiten, der meist höhere "Freigaben" hat als der Erstprüfer um sicher zu gehen, "erkannt") nur eben nicht jedes Fitzelchen (zB. welches Programm genau erkannt wurde oder was genau der Erkennungsgrund war). Und natürlich fragen viele Botbauer gar nicht (mehr) nach bei Blizzard warum genau sie gesperrt wurde - eben weil sie wissen, dass sie nicht die Auskunft bekommen, die sie benötigen würden - "versuchen" tun sie es aber trotzdem hin und wieder (es könnte ja doch sein, dass)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (18. Mai 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Zu unrecht Beschuldigte oder von Blizzards Straf-Automatismen zumindest höchst unfair behandelte wow-Spieler gibt es wie Sand. Für mich stinkt es, dass sie bei ihren Begründungen einfach "zu" machen und sich auf allgemeines Geschwätz beschränken und nie wirklich konkret werden. Wenn mir etwas vorgeworfen wird dann möchte ich wissen WAS, WANN und WO.



also wenn es diese zu unrecht Beschuldigten wie Sand am Meer gäbe, wäre WoW nicht mehr! das würde auch kein Unternehmen was wie bei Blizz soviel Gled durch Abos einnimmt nicht einfach so riskieren!

und Deine 2te Aussage: resultiert die aus Erfahrung oder hat´s der TE geschafft, daß Du die Sache komplett glaubst?
klingt nach Unterstellung meinerseits, aber ich zweifel mittlerweile an seiner Unschuld
allein mal ein Gedanke: er sagt, er habe sich *nie woanders eingelogged*, nutzt aber Teamviewer auf der *Arbeit * ist also sein Stamm-Login dort...?


----------



## Niaoo (18. Mai 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> allein mal ein Gedanke: er sagt, er habe sich *nie woanders eingelogged*, nutzt aber Teamviewer auf der *Arbeit * ist also sein Stamm-Login dort...?



Falsch. Ich logge mich zu Hause ein und Teamviewer erlaubt es, meinen Heim PC von einem anderen PC aus zu steuern. Ein Login von der Arbeit ist bei mir grundsätzlich nicht möglich. Und wenn doch, warum sollte ich Teamviewer nutzen ?

@ Derulu: Eine 2. GM hat es nochmal genau überprüft? Genau das glaube ich nicht. Bereits 7 Minuten nach meinem Ticket bekam ich schon eine Antwort. Wie soll der GM in 7 Minuten mein Ticket gelesen, es GENAU überprüft haben und noch die Antwort verfasst haben ?

Also ich tippe und lese schon sehr schnell. Aber das erscheint mir doch etwas utopisch. Vielleicht hatte der andere User hier Glück, und hat einen GM erwischt, der wirklich nochmal genau nachgeschaut hat. Meiner war vielleicht kurz vor Feierabend?!

Und ich frage jetzt nochmal, an die, die denken ich hätte wirklich einen Bot genutzt: Warum mache ich hier ein Fass auf um ggf. rauszufinden was der wirklich Banngrund ist? Ich wollte hier wissen, ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrunge mit Teamviewer bzw. extremem AH using gemacht hat. 

Hätte ich gebottet, wäre schon glücklich, meinen Account noch zu haben. Den wie man in den Honorbuddy Foren (ja, mittlerweile weiß ich sogar wie der WoW Bot heißt. Danke Google) liest, gibt es nur sehr sehr selten 72h Bans. Meist ist es permanent. 

@ Xidish: Nix passiert


----------



## Yoshitomo (18. Mai 2013)

Nunja, also mal vorrausgesetzt, daß ich wirklich nicht bewußt ein, von Blizzard nicht erlaubtes Third-Party-Programm genutzt habe, würde ich schon gerne wissen wollen, was bzw. welche Software mir den Bann eingebrockt hat. Gehe ich davon aus, daß der TE die Wahrheit sagt und mir würde es genauso gehen, dann müßte ich meine Accounts sofort kündigen. Denn wenn ich nicht weiß was das Problem verursacht kann ich es auch nicht verhindern. Und weitere Banns deswegen zu riskieren klingt etwas unlustig.

Möglicherweise hat ja auch nur irgendeine Software ähnliche Signaturen wie ein Bot oder dgl. Wem das zu unwarscheinlich klingt, den möchte ich nur mal dran erinnern, daß diverse Antivirenprogramme nach jedem Wow-Patch auf die Barrikaden gehen. Deswegen möchte ich schon wissen, wenn Warden oder was auch immer einen Bot namens XYZ gefunden haben will, damit ich vllt. herausfinden kann welches Programm sich wie "XYZ" verhält und mir den Schlamassel einbrockt.

Klar will Blizzard nicht herausrücken was wie gefunden wurde, möglicherweise würden diese Infos helfen den wirklichen Bot oder so zu tarnen.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (18. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Falsch. Ich logge mich zu Hause ein und Teamviewer erlaubt es, meinen Heim PC von einem anderen PC aus zu steuern. Ein Login von der Arbeit ist bei mir grundsätzlich nicht möglich. Und wenn doch, warum sollte ich Teamviewer nutzen ?



MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖPPPP! 
da haben wir doch Bot-ähnliches Verhalten!!!
für deren Kontrollsoftware nutzt ein anderer Deinen Account (in Deinem Fall um Teamviewer zu nutzen)
noch Fragen? 

ich bin raus und mach lieber Mucke, als sowas naivem noch zuzuhören..."ich hab das Auto verliehen, der andere sollte damit ordentlich fahren, wieso zahlt meine Versicherung jetzt nicht nach rasantem Unfall..."


----------



## Niaoo (18. Mai 2013)

Du hast aber schon gelesen das Blizz das Nutzen von Team viewer erlaubt oder?


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, manche wissen nicht, wozu und wie TeamViewer genutzt wird.


----------



## Derulu (18. Mai 2013)

Haltet euch bitte án die Communityregeln - dazu gehört auch, weder zu von Herstellern nicht gestatteten Aktionen aufzurufen, noch mit wahren oder erfunden Verstössen gegen die diversen EULAs zu prahlen

Edit: Derartige Beiträge wurden entfernt


----------



## Niaoo (18. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Haltet euch bitte án die Communityregeln - dazu gehört auch, weder zu von Herstellern nicht gestatteten Aktionen aufzurufen, noch mit wahren oder erfunden Verstössen gegen die diversen EULAs zu prahlen



Versteh ich nicht. Egal. Bin raus hier. Es hat niemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Rest ist Spekulation.


----------



## Derulu (18. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Egal. Bin raus hier. Es hat niemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Rest ist Spekulation.



Natürlich verstehst du es nicht, die entsprechenden Beiträge wurde auch gelöscht


----------



## Niaoo (18. Mai 2013)

Ok. Dachte das wäre auf mich bezogen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich sowas lese, werde ich imemr sehr skeptisch. Blizz hat vor jahren automatisierte ah addon geblockt. Wie managest du deine 1000 auktionen? kaufst und verkaufst? alles ohne automatisierung? 1000 auktionen klickt man nicht manuell ins ah.
ich hatte nach den änderungen dann immer eine g15 die mausklicks simuliert hat, damit ich schöne automatisch abbrechen, post looten und verkaufen kann.


----------



## Niaoo (20. Mai 2013)

Ich habe in Makro womit man das Item kaufen kann, ohne den Kauf nochmal lästig bestätigen zu müssen. So kann man schon fix einkaufen. Dazu kann ich noch 200 Auktionen am Tag über das Mobile App machen. Am Tag bearbeite ich ca. 300-600 Stacks Erze. Je nach Wochentag wo das Zeug teurer oder günstiger ist.

Hier mein Makro:



> /click BrowseBuyoutButton
> /click StaticPopup1Button1



Damit kann man quasie per Mausover die Items fix kaufen.

Verkaufen geht recht fix, da ich ja aus 20 Stacks im Einkauf 1 Stack im Verkauf mache.


----------



## Xidish (20. Mai 2013)

Hmm, könnt mir vorstellen daß gerade solche Makros nicht gern gesehen werden,
da Du ja damit auch gewissermaßen die Spielmechanik aushebelst und Dir anderen Spielern gegenüber einen Vorteil erschaffst.
Damit hast Du auch schon die Hälfte zur Automatisierung geschafft.
Daher wundert mich auch gar nix mehr.


----------



## Niaoo (20. Mai 2013)

Das Makro habe ich von hier:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3120002115

Wenn du so argumentiertst, dann ist ja Autorun schon automatisiertes spielen. Dann müsste man auch jedes Berufsitems was man herstellt einzeln anklicken und nicht "alle erstellen" drücken können. Ist auch automatisiert.

Ein Makro, was mit einen Klick mehrere Zauber aktiviert ebenso. Dann müsste ja jede Raidgilde gesperrt werden, weil fast jeder sowas benutzt. 
Wenn Blizz Makros erlaubt, müssen sie auch damit rechen das man sie nutzt.

Außerdem habe ich doch keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen. Es kann doch jeder nutzen.


----------



## Xidish (20. Mai 2013)

Ob Du's glaubst oder nicht - wir haben jahrelang keine solchen Automatisierungen benutzt -
und keiner hatte je einen Bann gehabt.

Und z.B. Autorun ist von Blizzard von anfang schon gegeben - und zwar von denen selbst.
Heute kann ich allesmögliche "porgrammieren", wie es aber nicht gedacht ist.
Und da bei Dir z.B. gerade der AH-Bestätigungsklick automatisiert war/ist 
(wo doch heutezutage im Netz immer öfters Bestätigungsklicks verlangt werden, um Bots auszuschließen) -
da sprang wohl Blizzards Sicherheits-System an.

Selbst wenn es per Schriftform geduldet wird, ist z.B. Warden vielleicht nicht so programmiert.

*meine Vermutung*

Und Vorteile hast Du schon.
Ich habe bis eben nix davon gewußt.
Ich würde ja noch nicht mal auf die Idee kommen. nach Sachen zu suchen, die die eigentliche Spielprogrammierung aushebeln.

bye


----------



## Niaoo (20. Mai 2013)

OK, weil du es nicht wusstest heißt es aber nicht das es unfair anderen gegenüber ist. Jeder kann sich informieren. Früher gab es auch Leute die nicht wussten das man sich Zauber aus dem Zauberbuch in die Leisten ziehen konnte.
Da hatte ich ja dann auch Vorteile weil ich mich informiert habe 

Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe trug ich als Magier Stoffitems mit Beweglichkeit. Mit Stats konnte ich nix anfangen. Die Items waren halt schöner. Hatten dann Leute, die wussten das Int besser wäre, mir gegenüber unerlaubte Vorteile, weil ich keinen Bock hatte google zu befragen?

Nene, das ist mir zu weit hergeholt. Wenn Blizz nicht will das man Makros nutzt, müssen sie sie entfernen oder eben solche Befehle, die automatisch Buttons drücken, nicht zulassen. Davon mal abgesehen, das Mobil App von Blizzard hebelt diese Funktion doch sogar selber aus. 200 Auktionen mit einem Klick kann ich kaufen.

So, ich verabschiede mich jetzt zum hoffentlich letzten mal aus diesem Thread. Von mir aus schließt das Ding. Mehr als weiter zu vermuten geht ja nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hmm, könnt mir vorstellen daß gerade solche Makros nicht gern gesehen werden,
> da Du ja damit auch gewissermaßen die Spielmechanik aushebelst und Dir anderen Spielern gegenüber einen Vorteil erschaffst.


Ingame makros sollten aber keinen bann ergeben. selbst damit ist es noch eine heiden arbeit.
ich kenn es nur von vor cata, als blizz zb beim reinstellen und abbrechen die notwendigkeit für spielerklicks eingeführt hat um vollauto ah addons zu unterbinden.
ich habe tausende glyphen verkauft, meine ganze arbeit dafür bestand darin, ans ah zu laufen scan + abbrechen zu drücken. zum briefkasten zu laufen alels looten drücken und wieder zum ah, auto unterbieten stacks wieder einstellen. 3 mausklicks. in der zwischenzeit einfach 10 min desktop surfen. dann haben sie das unterbunden und später glyphen weggepatcht und ich war raus ausm ah  allerdings ein paar 100k g reicher.


----------



## Xidish (21. Mai 2013)

War ja auch nur eine Vermutung,
weil ich mich bezüglich Makros so gut wie gar nicht auskenne.

Das einzige was ich als Makro habe sind bestimmte Begrüßungen, was für Archäologie und die Schätze Pandarias.
Abundzu mal was mit dem AH machen ok - aber als Wirtschaftssimulation habe ich WoW noch nie gesehen.

gn8


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2013)

ich halte das ganze am team viewer fest. ein 3rd person programm, ohne "erlaubnis". benutzt du tv als vollversion oder freeware?

da du durch den ganzen spaß leider über vpn´s und eine externe verschlüsselung nutz, glaub ichist eben letztsendlich das der grund für blizzard gewesen!


----------



## Niaoo (21. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt, im Forum steht das es erlaubt ist und ein GM hat es mir bestätigt. Aber ich denke auch das Warden sich dann ggf. irgendwas zusammengesponnen hat.


----------



## Derulu (21. Mai 2013)

Bitte bleibt beim Thema, wer wo wann was während seiner Arbeitszeit tut und ob er das darf und wie man das selber findet, hat mit dem Thema nichts zu tun und hatte hier auch einen sehr sehr aggressiven Grundton (hört auf euch anzufauchen)


----------



## Anloén (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab Teamviewer auch schon verwendet um mich in WoW anzumelden. War die Anfangszeit von MoP wo man auf meinem Server ein paar Stunden in der Warteschlange hing am Abend. Einfach über Teamviewer angemeldet und in die Warteschlange rein und dann war ich meist im Spiel als ich dann spielen wollte. Aber wenn ich mich um 18 Uhr anmelde und um 21 Uhr dann drinnen bin wird man "erfinderisch".

Und ich habe definitiv keinen Bann für Teamviewer bekommen. Finde es auch widersinnig, durch Teamviewer wird nichts automatisiert oder vereinfacht, im Gegenteil jeder der über Teamviewer mehr als nur einloggen oder Postausräumen macht wird nicht glücklich damit werden.


----------



## Bossland (26. Mai 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Jein. Spielst du nur lokal am Rechner, kann Warden deinen Arbeitsspeicher auf verdächtige Programme durchsuchen.
> ....
> Da Warden natürlich den Arbeitsspeicher des Remote Rechners nicht untersuchen kann, könnte ich an dieser Stelle durchaus verstehen, wenn das Nutzen von Remote Tools um zu zocken nicht erlaubt wäre. Anscheinend ist es das ja aber nichtmal.
> 
> Aber am Rande bemerkt: Sorry, aber WoW von Arbeit aus per Teamviewer zocken?? WTF??



Grundsätzlich alles ziemlich grosser Mist, gespickt mit purem Unwissen.

Nur weil es in den AGB steht, dass Blizzard dein Arbeitsspeicher überwachen kann und deine Webcam anschalten kann um dich daheim zu filmen, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass die die Nerven hätten das zu machen. Warum ?


Es gibt das Grundrecht auf Gewährleistung der Vertraulichkeit und Integrität informationstechnischer Systeme. Hier das Urteil dazu: http://www.bverfg.de...1bvr037007.html

Warden kann, wird und tut nur den eigenen Arbeitsspeicher scannen. Alles andere wäre ein mittelgrosses Desaster und würde immense Strafen der EU nach sich ziehen.


----------

